# Sunrise @ Chunky Gal Point



## Rmac (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a 5 exposure HDR I took last weekend, thought I would share.

Mac,


----------



## Buckster (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice image!  I bet this is really gorgeous at larger sizes!  Well done!


----------



## txphotog (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, it is gorgeous! I agree with Buckster that it would look wonderful in a larger size.


----------



## Rmac (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you for the comments.

Mac,


----------



## NateS (Oct 15, 2009)

Man....that is one breathtaking photo.  Think I'm going to have to nominate that one....


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 15, 2009)

i like. looks great, glad to see someone using hdr in an appealing way!


----------



## MelodySoul (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## fokker (Oct 15, 2009)

Amazing! Great use of an often abused technique too I might add.


----------



## Rmac (Oct 15, 2009)

NateS said:


> Man....that is one breathtaking photo.  Think I'm going to have to nominate that one....



Thanks to everyone for the wonderful comments, and Nate thank you for the nomination. It was a nice surprise...


Mac,


----------



## Big (Oct 15, 2009)

fokker said:


> Great use of an often abused technique too I might add.


?? What's the special technique??
Excellent shot btw!


----------



## citjet (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh you've given me further encouragement to try HDR soon with this one.  That is one fantastic picture.  If not told, I dont think that most would know it was HDR if not for the foreground.   
Great job!


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 18, 2009)

That's really spectacular! Wow...


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Oct 20, 2009)

i think the foreground is absolutely amazing

but for some reason the lakes depth of field isnt doin it for me

was that edited in?

still an amazing shot though, dont get me wrong


----------



## Rmac (Oct 21, 2009)

robertandrewphoto said:


> i think the foreground is absolutely amazing
> 
> but for some reason the lakes depth of field isnt doin it for me
> 
> ...



Thanks again everyone for the comments, they are deeply appreciated. Robert I think maybe the lack of dof was all the fog. It was thick that morning. The entire right side background was totally shrouded in the stuff. 

Thanks again,
Mac,


----------



## UdubBadger (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Provo (Oct 29, 2009)

Amazing picture:thumbup:  Can you post the original if you don't mind so I can see the before and after


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 30, 2009)

Big said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > Great use of an often abused technique too I might add.
> ...


 
you know you're in the HDR forum, right?


----------



## edouble (Dec 5, 2009)

Provo said:


> Amazing picture:thumbup:  Can you post the original if you don't mind so I can see the before and after



I agree!!!! Lets see the five shots, please


----------

